# ID Please - Small Snake - found Pullenvale Brisbane (IMAGES)



## Miker84 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My friend found this little guy (already dead) near a walking track in Pullenvale.

He said that it had a diamond shaped head and tiny fangs.

Any clues as to the species would be appreciated 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 17, 2014)

A newly hatched Brown tree Snake. One of the most common snakes in SEQld. Mildly venomous, considered harmless. 

The large eyes and bulbous head on such a ropey body is a dead give away.


----------



## Miker84 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------

